# Odd little word game



## Big Don (May 9, 2011)

I found this odd little word game called Robin Words. Try it, it is different.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2011)

just tried it but dammit if I'm stuck there's no way to say I give up or I'm stuck or whatever... any hints??


----------



## Big Don (May 9, 2011)

Profanity and obscenity is allowed. The game cheats, psst is not a word...


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 9, 2011)

I thought I was winning, but it does like some dirty words.
Sean


----------



## K-man (May 9, 2011)

The sweetest words I read all day.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Congratulations, you win!
_The computer has no possible words left to use.
20 words were used in your game.

Cool.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Profanity and obscenity is allowed. The game cheats, psst is not a word...



Yeah I went to several anagram and scrabble word type sites and typed in and it says "not a word" and I'm like... yeah it is... sigh... fun game but IT needs a bigger vocabulary.


----------



## Big Don (May 10, 2011)

I like it and could not begin to tell anyone why


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2011)

Now that is one VERY cool game.  Thanks for sharing it  :asian:


----------



## Big Don (May 10, 2011)

HA! Beat this:


> _Congratulations, you win!_
> The computer has no possible words left to use.
> 2 words were used in your game.
> Play Again?


Hadj was the first


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 10, 2011)

I played it twice.
first time I won in 12 words.
second time I got this.

_Sorry, you lost._
There are no more possible words you can use.
203words were used in your game.
Play Again?

I had to look at a few of its words... I guess its on the up and up lol

lace
face
fare
fart
fact
pact
past
fast
cast
mast
mask
task
tack
tick
hick
lick
luck
lack
lank
rank
rant
rang
rani
rand
band
bank
bane
cane
mane
make
fake
cake
rake
take
tame
tale
pale
pane
lane
line
link
pink
mink
mine
mint
tint
ting
ding
dung
dunk
dusk
tusk
husk
musk
mush
must
dust
lust
list
mist
milt
tilt
jilt
jolt
molt
bolt
boll
boil
bail
pail
pain
paid
maid
raid
rain
rail
tail
fail
sail
soil
moil
toil
toll
poll
moll
mole
more
mare
tare
pare
part
cart
card
care
cars
pars
para
park
bark
dark
dart
tart
hart
hurt
hurl
curl
curb
curs
cuds
cuss
cubs
pubs
bubs
tubs
tuba
tuna
tune
tone
gone
hone
hole
pole
pope
dope
dupe
duke
dike
pike
peke
poke
hoke
home
hove
dove
cove
core
cord
lord
load
lead
head
heap
leap
lean
jean
mean
bean
been
beer
leer
veer
seer
seek
seep
beep
bees
beds
reds
rads
cads
fads
bads
bans
buns
puns
pins
pits
pats
bats
cats
cuts
buts
guts
ruts
rues
dues
duet
duct
duck
****
tuck
suck
sulk
bulk
bilk
milk
mild
mold
meld
weld
weed
ween
teen
seen
keen
keep
keel
reel
heel
hell
held
help
helm


----------

